
Three Levels of Controversy over MMT - howard941
https://www.interfluidity.com/v2/7097.html
======
cmsparks
I feel like this glosses over the first point of whether MMT is solid
economics. This is probably the most important part of the discussion which
likely controls the political controversy surrounding it. MMT is an incredibly
fringe position in the economist community without very clear empirical
backing. This seems much too nice to MMT as an economic theory.

------
FakeComments
Can someone explain MMT to me?

I’ve been hearing it a lot, but I’m not sure I understand the
proposal/argument.

